# My User Data Missing Start Screen Tiles



## erico2002006 (Aug 2, 2017)

My start screen tiles are missing...I can't get them back...Can somebody help me...


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I am not that familar with the touchscreen mode. Maybe this link will be helpful.

http://www.itprotoday.com/windows-server/windows-81-tip-personalize-start-screen


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

erico2002006 said:


> My start screen tiles are missing


What ones? All the ones shown on your attachment?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

dckeks said:


> I am not that familar with the touchscreen mode.


What's "touchscreen mode"? My Start screen looks pretty much the same on my HP laptop with touchscreen and on my similar laptop w/o touchscreen.


----------



## erico2002006 (Aug 2, 2017)

TerryNet said:


> What ones? All the ones shown on your attachment?


The my documents,this pc,pictures tiles


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I've never done it, but I guess you right click on, for example, "Pictures" in File Explorer and select "Pin to Start." Is that how you got them there originally?


----------



## erico2002006 (Aug 2, 2017)

TerryNet said:


> I've never done it, but I guess you right click on, for example, "Pictures" in File Explorer and select "Pin to Start." Is that how you got them there originally?


I have had them disappear before...I forgot how I got them back...I did that before where I right click and pin them to start...When I restart the computer...they disappear every time I restart


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

TerryNet said:


> What's "touchscreen mode"? My Start screen looks pretty much the same on my HP laptop with touchscreen and on my similar laptop w/o touchscreen.


Is this a question? In Desktop mode it doesn't show all those big tiles? Tiles are only shown when you select the start menu


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, it is a question, dckeks. I know that tiles are not on the desktop. They are on the Start screen. I asked what is "touchscreen mode"?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I guess the actual name is tablet mode but it is also known as touchscreen mode since it offers the large tiles to make it easier to touch for example. The screenshot shown is in tablet mode?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, I think I understand you now. You are really just using "touchscreen mode" to mean Start screen.

On my Dell Inspiron 11.6-Inch 2 in 1 Convertible Touchscreen Laptop I cannot tell by looking at the Start screen whether I am using it in tablet mode or regular laptop mode. And, in addition, you can't really distinguish its Start screen from the Start screen on my two (regular, but one has a touchscreen) HP laptops.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Not exactly. Please see the following video to show the differences.





To disable tablet mode
https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/enable-tablet-mode-windows-10


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK; thank you; I did not realize that erico2002006 has a Surface--and don't know anything about them except that they are Microsoft's PC attempt.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Sure no problem


----------



## erico2002006 (Aug 2, 2017)

dckeks said:


> Not exactly. Please see the following video to show the differences.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the thing missing spots circled in red...This Pc,My Documents,Pictures Tiles...In start screen only I am missing the tiles


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

What tiles do you want added where the red circles are?

See the following video to help with adding new tiles, etc.


----------



## erico2002006 (Aug 2, 2017)

TerryNet said:


> OK; thank you; I did not realize that erico2002006 has a Surface--and don't know anything about them except that they are Microsoft's PC attempt.


I have a desktop


----------



## erico2002006 (Aug 2, 2017)

erico2002006 said:


> I have a desktop





dckeks said:


> What tiles do you want added where the red circles are?
> 
> See the following video to help with adding new tiles, etc.


I did that...They disappear every time I restart


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay sounds like you have some issues with Windows then.

Try the following 
Click on Start menu
Type in cmd 
Right click on cmd in list and select run as administrator

Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
Sfc /Scannow


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

erico2002006 said:


> I have a desktop


I'm not exactly surprised, but it was dckeks that saw something on your Start screen that seemed unique to Laptop Mode on a Surface. I do not know what that something was.

Anyhow, he has now reached the same conclusion ("sounds like you have some issues with Windows then") that I did after your post # 7. And, unlike me, has ideas of how to fix!


----------



## erico2002006 (Aug 2, 2017)

TerryNet said:


> I'm not exactly surprised, but it was dckeks that saw something on your Start screen that seemed unique to Laptop Mode on a Surface. I do not know what that something was.
> 
> Anyhow, he has now reached the same conclusion ("sounds like you have some issues with Windows then") that I did after your post # 7. And, unlike me, has ideas of how to fix!


Now almost all gone


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Is that what you want or what is your question?


----------

